# Are the Lustreful lipsticks still available anywhere? (pics of collection)



## Terresa (May 24, 2005)

Besides maybe being available at random CCS outlets?  I really want a couple of them, but I won't bother trying to find someone to CP for me if they were limited and are sold out!

Thanks!


----------



## laceymeow (May 24, 2005)

is there a list of the names of them anywhere? i couldn't find it in color stories, but i'm not 100% awake so maybe i missed it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:  my bf is determined to hit up the outlets this weekend so i can check my cco for you if i know what i'm looking for.


----------



## jeannette (May 24, 2005)

Here's a list of lipstick shades from the Lustreful collection:

Bronanza
Crimzone
Flesh light
Lipblossom
Marisheeno
Pinkydee
Quietone
Relaxed
Shy shine

*Pinkydee Lipstick*






*Marisheeno Lipstick*






Here are other shades (not for sale ):

*Crimzone Lipstick*






*Lipblossum Lipstick*






*Relaxed Lipstick*






*Bronanza Lipstick*






Edited to add more pictures!


----------



## Sanne (May 24, 2005)

wow lipblossom and relaxed are really pretty!!!


----------



## jeannette (May 24, 2005)

Hehe yeah they are! Lipblossum is always out of stock. I just added a picture of Bronanza to my post.


----------



## msthrope (May 24, 2005)

jeannette, would you be able to describe the other shades you don't have pics of?  i'm especially curious about pinkydee.


----------



## jeannette (May 24, 2005)

I've not seen the other shades yet (Flesh light, Pinkydee, Quietone, Shy shine), but I'll definitely look out for them the next time I make a trip down to town.


----------



## msthrope (May 24, 2005)

I checked MUA and fleshlight is decribed as "shimmery nude/gold" and quietone is described as "sophisticaed copper"; it figures that i can't find the one i REALLY want to know about.  if you happen to see it next time you're in town, i'd love a description.


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 24, 2005)

Here is a link to MUA:

http://img.makeupalley.com/3/6/4/6/236248.jpeg

They compared Pinkydee to Plink!


----------



## amysuewho (May 24, 2005)

I found them at my CCO- along w/ the peachy face palette.  Quietone is definitely my favorite.  But shy shine and marisheeno are right up there too.


----------



## Terresa (May 24, 2005)

Are they still available at Pro stores?  I saw a post on MUA (may have been in P'ville) that they were LE in asian countries and permanent in Pro stores.  Any truth to this?

I want Quietone the most, but also Shy Shine, Relaxed and Lipblossum...if anyone happens to see any of these at a CCO in the next few days, I'll happily paypal you for them!  My name on MUA is Terresa.


----------



## msthrope (May 24, 2005)

femmenoir, thanks so much for the link.


----------



## laceymeow (May 24, 2005)

hmm i think i saw a couple of them last weekend if i remember correctly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if they have any of them when i go this weekend, i'll pick them up.


----------



## msthrope (May 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceymeow* 
_hmm i think i saw a couple of them last weekend if i remember correctly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if they have any of them when i go this weekend, i'll pick them up._

 
please post in the sale section if you do get some b/c i'm also interested in a number of them.


----------



## Terresa (May 24, 2005)

Quote:

  if they have any of them when i go this weekend, i'll pick them up.  
 
Thanks so much, just page me through MUA if they do, and I'll get you the money right away!


----------



## Kristen (May 24, 2005)

What does CCS or CCO stand for?


----------



## msthrope (May 24, 2005)

cco = cosmetic company outlet.


----------



## jeannette (May 26, 2005)

This is for msthrope - I've updated my post (scroll up) with a picture of *Pinkydee*.


----------



## msthrope (May 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeannette* 
_This is for msthrope - I've updated my post (scroll up) with a picture of *Pinkydee*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
/swoon!!!  i love it

/hug  thanks so much for the pic.


----------



## jeannette (May 26, 2005)

Whoops, it's me again. I updated my post again with a better pic of Pinkydee.


----------



## laceymeow (May 29, 2005)

ok so i went to my cco yesterday... they had pinkydee out on display, so i decided i'd pick up 3 of them. once i went to the counter, they said they were all out of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  grrr....


----------



## Terresa (May 31, 2005)

I made it out to my CCS this weekend, and they had Shy Shine and Pinkydee.  I got the last Pinkydee, which is really the reason I bought it.  If they had lots, I probably wouldn't have been that interested.  (rolls eyes at self)  I really like Shy Shine, but I still *so* want Quietone!

So does anyone know if any of the pro stores still have these available?  If no one knows, I guess I'll have to get on the phone tomorrow!


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 31, 2005)

I got mine at the Vegas Pro store in December. Maybe try them?


----------



## laceymeow (Jul 25, 2005)

i just got relaxed and lip-blossum in the mail today.
relaxed is so beautiful!! now i want them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## leppy (Jul 25, 2005)

I would kill for these. lol

I'd love to find Marisheeno, Pinkydee, Relaxed, Quietone, and Shy Shine. Too bad there aren't any CCOs here and I don't think the Toronto pro store EVER had them


----------



## laceymeow (Jul 25, 2005)

there's a girl on ebay that keeps selling them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQ...sassZmadsteez4
she has relaxed, lipblossum and shy shine right now


----------



## leppy (Jul 25, 2005)

Another lovely ebayer who ships only to the U.S. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grrrrrr that is so obnoxious!

Shes also a liar:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...31809&rd=1

Grr again!


----------



## oddinary (Jul 26, 2005)

Are they still avaliable in Asia?? Wow, I'd love Pinkydee!!


----------



## jeannette (Jul 26, 2005)

leppy, would you want me to help you with a CP of the lustreful lipsticks?

oddinary: I need to ask the MA if they are LE!


----------



## oddinary (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeannette* 
_leppy, would you want me to help you with a CP of the lustreful lipsticks?

oddinary: I need to ask the MA if they are LE!_

 
When I get round to going to the counter again (I went yesterday and I forgot to ask, blah!) I will try to ask too. There aren't many MAC fans here in Hong Kong. I'd be amazed to see anyone walking around with a MAC bag, here.


----------



## leppy (Jul 27, 2005)

Thats awesome of you to offer jeanette, how much are the lipsticks there? I'd have to check my oh-so-small budget! =)


----------



## oddinary (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_Thats awesome of you to offer jeanette, how much are the lipsticks there? I'd have to check my oh-so-small budget! =)_

 
Um, here in Hong Kong, it's $16 USD if you divide it according to the exchange rate.


----------



## jeannette (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_Thats awesome of you to offer jeanette, how much are the lipsticks there? I'd have to check my oh-so-small budget! =)_

 
Hey leppy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They cost SG$28 here, which is about US$16.80 - US$17. A pox upon MAC for being more expensive here! *sob*


----------



## leppy (Jul 27, 2005)

Oo.. that means that each one would be about $20 CDN and that doesn't even include shipping. Definately need to consult my budget!! Were they LE or are they all still around?


----------



## jeannette (Jul 28, 2005)

I *think* they are LE because that was what two SAs told me, but I need to ask around again.


----------



## oddinary (Jul 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeannette* 
_I *think* they are LE because that was what two SAs told me, but I need to ask around again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jeannette, when did they come out? I think I'm too late!


----------

